# Great Video!!!! I just had to share this...



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Awesome video of a 389 resurrection...






Bear


----------



## 1968gto421 (Mar 28, 2014)

Thanks, Bear. That was too cool. Had me laughing at times. Wish my parts like rocker studs and plug wires would just install themselves like in the video. Really enjoyed it.


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Neat video, but 2 things to point out.

First point. Never lean over a carb with no air cleaner to make adjustments just in case it back fires through the carb. The results will be singed eye lashes and eyebrows - ask me how I know, and hair stinks when it gets burned off. :yesnod:

Second point. At about 8:48 - 8:50 in the video you will hear a very distinct high pitch sound when the engine is being started. That is the sound of the starter gear on the flywheel teeth. Most Pontiac starters typically have a shim or two to get the correct mesh on the flywheel. If you here that high pitched "zing" as the engine fires up, you need to shim the starter or you can wind up wearing down the ring gear on the flywheel. :thumbsup:


----------



## s27519 (Sep 11, 2018)

*video*

thanks for sharing this video was well worth watching several times.


----------

